# Headin' For Kemah, Texas



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, the mswalt's will be heading to Kemah, Texas on June 3-10. Gonna see the Kemah Boardwalk, Johnson Space Center, Schlitterbahn on Galveston, Moody Gardens and the beach, of course.

Anyone near Houston/Galveston is welcome to stop by Marina Bay Resort and see us.

Mark


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Well, the mswalt's will be heading to Kemah, Texas on June 3-10. Gonna see the Kemah Boardwalk, Johnson Space Center, Schlitterbahn on Galveston, Moody Gardens and the beach, of course.
> 
> Anyone near Houston/Galveston is welcome to stop by Marina Bay Resort and see us.
> 
> Mark


Sounds like fun...will try to make contact as we live close

Have a Great trip and Happy Camping.....Lynn


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Mark & Tish...Judy and I would like to see ya. We are going to Bastrop the weekend of June 4th, we cannot go until Saturday morning, so give us a call as you go through H-Town on Friday. We will try and hookup in Kemah/Galveston area when we get back.
Rob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Mark & Tish...Judy and I would like to see ya. We are going to Bastrop the weekend of June 4th, we cannot go until Saturday morning, so give us a call as you go through H-Town on Friday. We will try and hookup in Kemah/Galveston area when we get back.
> Rob


Will do.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We are heading to Mustang Island State Park for 4 days followed by Lake Corpus Christi for 2 days from 09 June- 15 June ... man i am looking forward to that ... will be my first real vacation in forever it seems ...


----------

